# big bench vs multiple small ones



## Reggie (18 Jun 2013)

Hi all, I'm slowly getting things together to make a reasonable small workshop, however, one thing I'm lacking is a decent bench. What with the router and a planned table saw some time in the future, I'm trying to come up with the best way to get everything organised.

With that in mind, I'm wondering about whether it's worth putting a tablesaw and a router into a bench or whether keeping things seperate would be a better idea?

Ultimately I'd like a router table that I can put mitre/t track into and the same with a tablesaw but I'm not sure whether putting it all into the same table/bench is a good idea or not, so any advice would be appreciated. I'm also looking at cost benefits for either configuration. 

One way or another, I'm going to have to make my own table, the commercial ones are prohibitively expensive, again any advice here would be appreciated, specifically with regard to materials to use or avoid. Clearly I'd like to keep costs to a minimum but there's no point building something that's going to warp as soon as it rains.

One thing I was wondering is, could I use a veneered mdf sheet instead of a laminating one, would it be suitable if it was varnished etc? I may have access to some which would make my costs lower.


----------



## marcros (18 Jun 2013)

I found that my table saw router combo was always in the way. So I went to separates again. Half of the problem was the other rubbish that got stored in the garage, but I found that I didn't need the sheet cutting capacity that the router table extension provided. Whether an outfeed router table could be fabricated, using the table saw fence, I don't know. In my shop, that would be more useful.


----------



## Reggie (18 Jun 2013)

I'm looking at putting mitre track in anything I do, it seems sensible to make jigs etc. it's also the appeal of being able to drop the router/saw blade below the surface of the table and using it as a plain workbench too. 

I see what you're saying, my dad gave me a router table/compound mitre saw unit with a revolving lid, router table on one side, mitre saw on the other, it's a great space saver but as a practical way for using tools it doesn't really work, I have to remove everything from the top of the unit when I want to use the other machine. I guess this is all part of the learning process and getting yourself organised 

I'm also thinking that I'd be having to tear down the table and change out fences, jigs etc. each time I wanted to use each tool if I build everything into one table, so I'm starting to be more inclined to making 3 units, one for a router, one for a modest sized work bench and one for a table saw, if they're made to be at the same level then I can use them in different configurations that should compliment each other.


----------



## No skills (20 Jun 2013)

This video isn't directly related to your question but may give you some ideas for flexable work surfaces, at the 3 min mark it shows extensions being added to the main work 'bench' via t track that are the same working height as the main. 

FWIW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5YzIwK- ... r_embedded


----------



## Reggie (22 Jun 2013)

thanks, that bench is full of ideas, I probably wouldn't have thought of T-slot to join the tables bit it's so obvious once you've seen it


----------

